# "The Q"



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Gund Arena is now The Quicken Loans Arena. 

LINK-

Cavs' home to become 'The Q,' as in Quicken 

How do you feel about the new name. I really liked "The Gund" but i think "The Q" could catch on.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What a terrible name. Need to take the Loans out of it or use Gilbert's original company's name: Rockstone Arena or just The Quicken Arena.

The Quiken Loans Arenas sounds about as good as the Value City Arena


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The Quicken Loans Arena? Oh yeah, rolls right off the tongue... 

It's just a sad day in sports when everything from arena naming rights to corporate-sponsored timeouts are all for grabs to the highest bidder. Do these franchises really need the money _that_ much? Being a Los Angeles basketball fan I'm truly sickened that I have to go to Staples center to watch my teams play. The so-called "arena" resembles the Hyatt more than a venue which was built to host sporting events. 

In Cleveland, at least the Gund was named after a real human being, not a fictional corporate face. I understand that simplistically put, a name is a name, nothing more. Yet it's simply discouraging and quite scary to see such a proliferation in every aspect of sports today. Maybe we just have to accept it for what it is: capitalism at it's finest.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

uke:


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> The Quicken Loans Arena? Oh yeah, rolls right off the tongue...
> 
> It's just a sad day in sports when everything from arena naming rights to corporate-sponsored timeouts are all for grabs to the highest bidder. Do these franchises really need the money _that_ much? Being a Los Angeles basketball fan I'm truly sickened that I have to go to Staples center to watch my teams play. The so-called "arena" resembles the Hyatt more than a venue which was built to host sporting events.
> 
> In Cleveland, at least the Gund was named after a real human being, not a fictional corporate face. I understand that simplistically put, a name is a name, nothing more. Yet it's simply discouraging and quite scary to see such a proliferation in every aspect of sports today. Maybe we just have to accept it for what it is: capitalism at it's finest.



Dan Gilbert is the owner and founder of Quicken Loans.
:clown:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> uke:


Exactly how I reacted. The 'Q'? Give me a break. 

Gund Arena was fine, they should have stuck with that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If everyone calls it the "Q" then it won't be so bad but if people announce it as the Quicken's Loans arena then it will be really bad


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In hindsight, back when there were discussions of The Gund possibly being renamed The Rock, you see the name they finally decided on was worse than earlier suggestions. 

Even if they didn't want to call it The Rock, how about The Cleveland Coliseum? Anything beats The Q.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The White Sox probably has the worst name. U.S. Cellular Field. They call it the cell. Appropriate name for fans who beat up 1st base coaches. The 'Q' sucks.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Man...I thought you were talking about one of these...


----------

